# St Botolph's church Skidbrooke Linc's july 2012



## alex76 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hay folks well the original planes of are weekend of photography antics where to visit the south of England but thanks to are lovely British weather we decided to take are road trip to the north-east coast of Lincolnshire which is a lovely part of England.

Now I have seen this site a few times on DP and well just thought I would take a look myself.
Well the site has defiantly got an eerie feeling to it but defo worth a visit 
Now I’m not going to bore you with too much info as this place has had a good few reports done already so a little in brief 

St Botolph's Church of Skidbrooke is Gothic style built Anglican Church with history dating back as far back as the 13th century it was made redundant and give its last service in November 1973 but in later day its well known for the reports of ghosts, and of activity by Satanists 

There where I few things I found strange on are visit which were... normally when most church’s become redundant the cross on the roof above the alter is removed and buried but this one still clearly has it in place












































also i noticed you can see a what was a doorway to the bottom left of my image but no signs of it inside












Visited with kathms thanks for looking


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 15, 2012)

This place i do want to see! Lovely pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, what a place! Cheers for posting!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice! Likin this lots...


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful place & photos ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 16, 2012)

very nice pictures mate i like this church its got a calm feeling about it not at all scary like its made out be


----------



## alex76 (Jul 16, 2012)

cheers SK


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice work Alex looks like you had a good old explore day in Lincoln


----------



## alex76 (Jul 16, 2012)

we sure did mate did not get back till late we where gunna have a mooch at the old air base in nocton but it was getting late and had to head back as we where losing the light and it started to piss down but yeah defo a good day of exploring


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 16, 2012)

Peaceful place! great pics.


----------



## Jumpin' Jax (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful piccies - thanks for sharing!


----------



## bigtip (Jul 17, 2012)

*nice*

some nice photos there mate i like the shots of the inside thanks for posting.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 18, 2012)

it was a fantastic day but a must do again one.


----------



## alex76 (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks for the lovely comments guys.. well been speaking to my partner in crime and fellow explorer chris34 and planning on going back in a month or so and camping there for the night for some night photography and also see who will shit are selfs first as it is ment to be the most haunted site in lincolnshireskull: which will be really funny and get some cool light painting shots


----------



## MD (Jul 18, 2012)

nice work mate 
this is a good shot 
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb396/alexjjforsyth/IMG_5571dd.jpg


----------



## alex76 (Jul 18, 2012)

MD said:


> nice work mate
> this is a good shot
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb396/alexjjforsyth/IMG_5571dd.jpg



thanks MD yeah this place is lovely looking forward to going back gunna try the light painting with the wire wool on the next visit


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 19, 2012)

What struck me most was the lack of debris on the floor.
It is very clean there.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice... you can't beat a good church.

But I always smile when the name Botolph is mentioned... wasn't he the patron saint of... nah, on second thoughts I'm not going there!


----------



## alex76 (Jul 20, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> But I always smile when the name Botolph is mentioned... wasn't he the patron saint of... nah, on second thoughts I'm not going there!



come on Teejf spill the beans


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 20, 2012)

alex76 said:


> come on Teejf spill the beans



Ain't gonna happen!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 25, 2012)

Except for the broken window, it seems very well maintained. Whoever owns it or has charge of it must be paying to have some work done on it. Are there no plans for any future use?


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 25, 2012)

Okay, you made me curious about St. Botolph. A peek at wikipedia tells me he started a church in Suffolk in 653 and was "a man of remarkable life & learning, full of the grace of the Holy Spirit." Anglo-Saxon kings venerated him from an early day. Cnut had his remains moved to Bury St. Edmunds, but his head was later put at Ely Cathedral, his body at Thorney Abbey, and miscellaneous bits at other locations. (have to love those reliquaries). Anyway, as many as 71 churches were dedicated to him in Britain, mostly in East Anglia. He is considered a patron saint of sailors and travelers, mostly because 4 churches named for him were located at 4 major gates of the medieval city of London. People about to make a journey prayed at these churches for protection, or they gave thanks there for a journey safely completed.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 25, 2012)

The collect for St. Botolph's Day is: O God, by whose grace the blessed Abbot Botolph, enkindled with the fire of your love, became a burning and a shining light in your church; grant that we may be inflamed with the same spirit of discipline and love, and ever walk before you as children of the light, through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 25, 2012)

great place was looking at this the other day online, thinking about fitting it into a trip somehow!!! 

great pictures!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice church Pity the Church Conservation trust never took it on, mind you if he is the Patron Saint pikies they probably stripped it and sold every thing.


----------



## alex76 (Aug 25, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Nice church Pity the Church Conservation trust never took it on



they have though nc they maintain the grounds and as the local kids and teenages use as a playground/drinking den they keep genaral tabs on the place keeping it tidy ect when myself and kathyms where there we where lucky to bump into some locals from the village who said we where lucky not to bump into any kids.

and thanks for the comments guys glad you all have found an interest in the place as it is a great site even with its ropey past as i said we will be heading back at some point to do some night shots


----------

